#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-26
<arscariosus_> seems like the Philippine Red Cross needs pros. What they wanted was advanced training for their SAHANA system.
<Knightlust> ooh, sahana... dabbled with Sahana once, during typhoon Pepeng with NDCC
<arscariosus> hello
<arscariosus> someone online
<arscariosus> i've got a question :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-29
<pinoyskull> Happy sysadmin guys
<pinoyskull> let's do "rm -rf /" now
<pinoyskull> harharhar
<Terminus-> pinoyskull: hahaha. happy sysadmin day. =P
<pinoyskull> :D
<Terminus-> eh... bank went offline while in the middle of paying bills. equated it to daily system maintenance in mmorpgs. XD
<pinoyskull> is that BDO Terminus?
<epal> Terminus-: anong mmo? :D
<pinoyskull> http://www.google.com.ph/search?sclient=psy&hl=tl&site=&source=hp&q=what+is+mmorpg&btnG=Hanapin+sa+Google
<pinoyskull> google is your friend :)
<epal> i mean anong mmorpg ung nilalaro nia heheh
<pinoyskull> ako na lang tanong mo, Cabal nilalaro ko ngayon, hehe
<pinoyskull> then this August, i will try Dragon Nest SEA
<epal> aw, may linux client sya?
<epal> ahh wine?
<epal> ung tera online maganda din daw :D
<pinoyskull> no
<pinoyskull> windows :D
<Terminus-> pinoyskull: HSBC
<Terminus-> epal: eve online. =)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-31
<SamhainXIII> Magandang gabi.
<arscariosus> great, we can use gmail to send sms
 * arscariosus dosn't know
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-23
<strong> Terminus,
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-29
 * strong mingaw :(
#ubuntu-ph 2013-07-28
<six519_> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2014-07-22
<onats> anyone here? just a quick question on PLDT home dsl. are ports being blocked telco side?
#ubuntu-ph 2016-07-26
<chile> hi
<harsh410> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2016-07-31
<nhatz> waaaaaaazzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaa
